# Crickets, Locusts and Mealworms



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello, im new to this forum and i was wondering since i want to start breeding my own Crickets, Locusts and Mealworms how do i actually do it because i have alot of animals such as Chameleons and Geckos and Tarantulas and other family members have them too and it is costing too much to keep on buying them from the shop, so ive had a look at some care sheets for Mealworms and ive made my own breeding plan up which will be at the bottom of this post. Thea reason im posting it is because i want to know if it is correct and if it will be ideal to breed alot of Mealworms but i also want to know if instead of using any other substrates could i use just Wheat Biscuits or Wheatabix they both are very similar but obviously i would add vegetable and apple and pear and other things like them for moisture and for the different vitamins. Im also looking for a breeding plan for locusts and crickets so please could some one post me them because when i search the internet i get loads of different ones so i would like one that i know works because i can actually talk to people (You) about it. Thanks for reading, my Mealworm Breeding plan is below:


*How To Breed Meal Worms*​ 




* 1.*Use 3 separate containers, 1 for the mealworms, 1 for the pupae and 1 for the beetle.

* 2*.The worms turn into pupae after 10-15 days, once turned into beetles they will breed and lay eggs approximately 1 week of pupating and will continue doing so for approximately 4 months and then the beetle will die.

* 3.* Female Beetles are larger than the male beetles and can lay up to 500 eggs in their lifetime. The eggs hatch approximately 1 week after being laid. The little worms will achieve optimum growth if kept at 75 – 80F.

* 4.* To prevent regular size and giant size meal worms from pupating then place them into a refrigerator. 



*
 The Housing Required To Breed Meal Worms*

*1.*Three Small Glass Aquariums for the different cycle of life. The Aquariums must provide ventilation so either cut a hole in the lid or leave the lid off all together. OR use one big aquarium and separate it into 3.
 ​ *2.*Plastic storage boxes
​ *3.*Remove any faeces every 2 months and remove any dead beetles, worms and pupae’s daily.
​ *4.*Use Oat Bran or White Bran or mix them together for the substrates for the mealworms to burrow in because they are good in nutrition.

* 5.* To feed the mealworms they eat the bran or the other substrate used but also it is essential to provide moisture so they do not dehydrate so vegetables and fruits are perfect for that and they are good for providing nutrients, the vegetables and fruit should be removed every 1-2 days and replaced with fresh. You can also add tropical fish flakes for extra nutrition​ *

Theres my breeding plan could you tell me what you think of it and if any thing is wrong please correct me thank you. 
*


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've bred crickets before and it was a TOTAL ACCIDENT. 

Normal cricket set up, as you'd keep them for just feeder. Stick in a few wee trays of damp substrate, hey presto- baby crickets.

Be warned, baby crickets are best described 'grains of sand on top of a drum thats being played'. They are teeny tiny and they just boing all over the damn place. The brown ones anyway, I've (THANKFULLY) never accidentally ended up with black crickets breeding.

ok so its not exactly a plan as such...

I'd recommend keeping them in something that has a removable base for ease of cleaning. Although one of those plastic tanks you can get cheap would probably be easier.
Also, ideally you'd want to keep the different sizes seperate.


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you well i try that out then and what do you think of my mealworms breeding guide im going to use is it good? or bad lol


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Never bred mealworms, not even used them for years now so i don't really know tbh 

Looks like you've done your research though.
Am sure lots of people on here breed them, you'll probably get a reply from someone who knows soon enough 

Good luck


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you and do you know how to breed locusts?


----------

